# "I've never played with a great gaurd"



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

Kurt Thomas in the welcome to Phoenix press conference at the 15 minute mark.

A dig at Marbury? This must be the team of Marbury haters - Amare, Marion apparently are why he left and KT hates his guts. 

The 2005/06 Anti-Stephon Marbury Suns. :banana:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Everyone hates Marbury. He's a cancer.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol, that's classic. I've never really liked Marbury myself. Solid player but I always thought people overrated him quite a bit.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I've never had a problem with Marbury. He left the team on good terms and his teammates really liked him (especially Barbosa who he took under his wing). The way Thomas said it seems more like he meant that he's never played with such a pass oriented PG like Stevie. In that respect he's 100% correct.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kurt Thomas thinks too highly of himself. He's not a good player. He should just be rebounding and playing defense, but when you're 6'9 and you can't post up whatsoever and you can't defend bigs out on the wings, that's a problem. 

I've never liked him and it took the Knicks forever to get rid of his butt.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Depends on what you define "good" as. He is good at what he does, rebounding and hitting the midrange jumper...which ironically is exactly what the Suns need him for. If a "good player" needs to do those things AND post up and score offensively, block shots, defend outside players well, run fast, etc...they no, probably not. But he is good at rebounding, which will help our break. And plus, who goes to the Knicks to improve their career? It's a horrible organization to be stuck in, and if they are asking him to play post offense...it's their bad and not his. He does well in the pick and roll, which also is ironic because the Suns run it all the time. His rebounding alone will make the Suns better in the postseason.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HKF said:


> Kurt Thomas thinks too highly of himself. He's not a good player. He should just be rebounding and playing defense, but when you're 6'9 and you can't post up whatsoever and you can't defend bigs out on the wings, that's a problem.
> 
> I've never liked him and it took the Knicks forever to get rid of his butt.


Not that I'm high on Thomas but you're just mad he said something about someone on your favorite players list.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> Not that I'm high on Thomas but you're just mad he said something about someone on your favorite players list.


If you were in my head, then that would be true. However, I've never liked Kurt Thomas and if I didn't have my favorite players list, would your response be different? The bottomline is, this is an avg. guy who thinks he's a star. He can't post up and is slow as molasses and sulked when he was benched for Sweetney. I haven't liked him for years because of that stupid smirk he would wear on his face as if he was the reason the Knicks were mediocre. Remember Marbury has only been on this team for a season and a half. I haven't liked Kurt since he's been in NY for years, because that's where I'm from. Good riddance to bad rubbish.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

HKF said:


> If you were in my head, then that would be true. However, I've never liked Kurt Thomas and if I didn't have my favorite players list, would your response be different? The bottomline is, this is an avg. guy who thinks he's a star. He can't post up and is slow as molasses and sulked when he was benched for Sweetney. I haven't liked him for years because of that stupid smirk he would wear on his face as if he was the reason the Knicks were mediocre. Remember Marbury has only been on this team for a season and a half. I haven't liked Kurt since he's been in NY for years, because that's where I'm from. Good riddance to bad rubbish.


If you think a guy who averaged a double double and played good defense is rubbish then suit yourself. Personally I don't give a damn what you think, I like the guy.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HKF said:


> If you were in my head, then that would be true. However, I've never liked Kurt Thomas and if I didn't have my favorite players list, would your response be different? The bottomline is, this is an avg. guy who thinks he's a star. He can't post up and is slow as molasses and sulked when he was benched for Sweetney. I haven't liked him for years because of that stupid smirk he would wear on his face as if he was the reason the Knicks were mediocre. Remember Marbury has only been on this team for a season and a half. I haven't liked Kurt since he's been in NY for years, because that's where I'm from. Good riddance to bad rubbish.


Well, as long as he rebounds, and plays some defense, and makes some shots. I will like him. We're not gonna ask him to do much. I never really cared bout him or Knicks or NY teams and I was born in NY.

As for Marbury, I said up there I never liked him. Solid yes, but it seems like he's not the player everyone says or thinks he is. And made it even worse when he said he's best PG in the league. Even if NY could get FAs and have a good team around him. He would prolly bring that team down or they wouldn't go as far as they could with someone else. He's never seemed to do too much when he's on teams that have talent. I'd prolly take 5 or more PGs ahead of him


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Marbury is selfish and he is a ball hog. He plays 45MPG and that is the only reason why he has so many assists


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

tempe85 said:


> If you think a guy who averaged a double double and played good defense is rubbish then suit yourself. Personally I don't give a damn what you think, I like the guy.


It doesn't matter if you don't give a damn what I think. I wasn't here to sway your opinion on the matter. I was putting down my thoughts on the situation. When avg. player talks smack and yet you've watched him for years get torched on a nightly basis and seem to take (and miss a bunch of game winners every single season) you get annoyed by him. The problem is, when guys like him are starting, your team stinks. So hopefully, he's coming off the bench for you guys.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gerald Green said:


> Marbury is selfish and he is a ball hog. He plays 45MPG and that is the only reason why he has so many assists


Hyperbole much? When did 40 minutes turn into 45? Lebron played 43 minutes a game. It's obvious he got all those assists because of ball hogging. Horrible logic.

Apparently you think the Knicks should be a good team? You obviously haven't looked at the roster on paper or on the court.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Was there anymore to that statement? It's easy to jump the gun and say that he was talking **** about Marbury, but I'd have to see under what circumstances he said it.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Where did Kurt express that he was a star? In the press conference he came in basically saying he was here to help, and do whatever coach asked. I didn't sense any sort of attitude where he thought he was a star. Kurt didn't have a whole lotta help in NY, and I think with Amare/Nash/etc. he's gonna do exactly what we need him to do.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Was there anymore to that statement? It's easy to jump the gun and say that he was talking **** about Marbury, but I'd have to see under what circumstances he said it.


Kurt Thomas doesn't talk smack. At his press conference he was pretty even keeled. If the guy actually watched the conference (it's available on Suns.com) then he'd see Kurt said it in a non descript tone. He wasn't trying to bag on anyone whatsover.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

hes right, he has never played with a great gaurd, Stephon is good, Steve Nash is great.


----------

